# Looking For BuNo.'s Assigned to VMF-214, F4U-1A's, Sept-Oct, 1943...



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey guys, Im in one hellofa pickle.... I need to get some info concerning BuNo's that were alloted to VMF-214's roster of F4U-1A's from Sept 12th-Oct 21st, 1943...

All I can find is loss listings for F4U's lost for the specific dates, not all the numbers assigned........

F4U-1A Loss Listings are:
17127
17679
17844
17916
55828
55876
55889
56016

Im trying to accuratly portray an F4U-1A that my Grandfather flew during the First Tour of the Black Sheep, and I have searched and searched and come up empty handed.....


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi Dan,

I will do some looking and see what I can come up. I dont think I have alot on 214 but willl take a look. In the mean time have you seen this web site.

US Navy and US Marine Corps Aircraft Serial Numbers and Bureau Numbers--1911 to Present


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 22, 2009)

Yea Paul thanks, been through those pages, but it only lists losses for the BuNo's, and I have those for 1st Tour Black Sheep...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 23, 2009)

Found this info in the Osprey Book, Corsair Aces of WW2.... Thanks again Paul....

Page 51 quoted by Lt. Olander

"We had no ancillary personnel, and no planes assigned to us- thoughout our 2 combat-tour existence we "borrowed" the Corsairs we flew, and the services of those that cared for them. Having no planes of our own, we simply climbed into any machine made available to us and took off."

Interesting info... But where did the planes they borrowed come from then??? The previous VMF-214 Squadron called the Swashbucklers??? The First Tour Black Sheep flew mainly from Munda in New Georgia.... Im still trying to figure this one out...

Were there other Corsair units on Munda?? I dont think so...


----------



## rmarshal (Jul 3, 2021)

lesofprimus said:


> Hey guys, Im in one hellofa pickle.... I need to get some info concerning BuNo's that were alloted to VMF-214's roster of F4U-1A's from Sept 12th-Oct 21st, 1943...
> 
> All I can find is loss listings for F4U's lost for the specific dates, not all the numbers assigned........
> 
> ...


If you could find your grandfather's log book, it would solve all your problems. What is your grandfather's name?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 3, 2021)

Dan hasn't been here for 3 years


----------



## rmarshal (Jul 4, 2021)

fubar57 said:


> Dan hasn't been here for 3 years


Is Dan looking for BuNos or is Dan the grandfather?


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2021)

Dan (lesofprimus) got his info 12 years ago.

He just never got around to closing this thread.


----------



## rmarshal (Jul 4, 2021)

GrauGeist said:


> Dan (lesofprimus) got his info 12 years ago.
> 
> He just never got around to closing this thread.


OK, I understand now. It's unfortunate he didn't share his findings. Others
of us are looking for bureau numbers, too.
vmf216.com


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 4, 2021)

rmarshal said:


> OK, I understand now. It's unfortunate he didn't share his findings. Others
> of us are looking for bureau numbers, too.
> vmf216.com


Go to this group on Facebook, you'll find Dan and probably get your answer;









⚔The F4U Corsair, VMF-214 & Her Pilots | Facebook


A Group to Discuss, Educate, and Share Historical Information, Pictures, Stories and Content about The F4U Corsair, Pilots and Aces Who Flew Them, VMF-214 Blacksheep and The Other Units that They...




www.facebook.com


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 4, 2021)

rmarshal said:


> OK, I understand now. It's unfortunate he didn't share his findings. Others
> of us are looking for bureau numbers, too.
> vmf216.com


Follow the link below to Joe Baugher's site.
Scroll down to "Third Bureau Number Series (1940 - Present) and start with "00001 to 10316" to get started.
The BuNos listed include the aircraft's assignment and disposition. 

US Navy and US Marine Corps Military Aircraft Serial Numbers and Bureau Numbers--1911 to Present

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

